# Yall got me thinking...



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

.... Is my Pheobie aka silkie diva lol'z a hen? Everyone's asking what their silkie is and it got me thinking. Lol she's about 4.5 mos old.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I am no expert but I have had my two silkie hens from the age of 8 weeks and they looked just like this one for a while.. I haven't seen a rooster this age though so I am not much help, definitely looks very similar to my 2 ladies!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What would phoebe be if she was a he? Phillip?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

jasmin said:


> I am no expert but I have had my two silkie hens from the age of 8 weeks and they looked just like this one for a while.. I haven't seen a rooster this age though so I am not much help, definitely looks very similar to my 2 ladies!


Thank you! I feel more confident she is. Anyone else?



Energyvet said:


> What would phoebe be if she was a he? Phillip?


I dunno? But that won't happen right!?... Lol


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

How did you make her leg band? I want one! Actually I want three! I'd be willing to buy one from you! Or how did you make it? I love it


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

realsis said:


> How did you make her leg band? I want one! Actually I want three! I'd be willing to buy one from you! Or how did you make it? I love it


I got a regular chicken leg band, went to a hobby shop and got the bling'd out diamonds and some glue. I need to redo it and use a stronger glue though. There is a couple that came off already.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Chicken bling! too cute!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes! And I have something like these for when her poof on her head gets in her eyes. I still need to get her some chicken diapers too.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Very cool! I absolutely love that band! I want to make something like that! I always love bling! Especially chicken bling! Ever thought of selling them? I've looked at lots of bands here and they are so, blah. I know I'd be a customer if you sold them! I'd at least want three or four! I'm not so crafty so I doubt I could make it as cute as you did! Let me know if you would consider selling four of them? I'd definitely buy them! How much would you charge me to make four? Please get back with me or PM. Me and let me know! Please, I really think they are adorable!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I got the chicken diapers already! They come so fast and a wonderful lady makes them at pampered poultry. Com! They are absolutely adorable! They have silkie sizes too! I got my girl a adorable print! Take a look! They have a bow too! Really adorable!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They are cute! I didn't order any for Pheobie cause I didn't want her to outgrow it so fast. She is adult size now I believe? So maybe I can give it a shot. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

There comes a time that we need to look to see if we are giving encouragement and support to others, or if we are just enablers.

Who all wants robopetz to make chickenbling?? It's a new business!!!



Spikes and black leather for a rooster would be cute, too!! Chickengoth!!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> There comes a time that we need to look to see if we are giving encouragement and support to others, or if we are just enablers.
> 
> Who all wants robopetz to make chickenbling?? It's a new business!!!
> 
> ...


ENABLE! so funny!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken goth! Too funny. I'm not bling-ie but goth and biker is funny.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> There comes a time that we need to look to see if we are giving encouragement and support to others, or if we are just enablers.
> 
> Who all wants robopetz to make chickenbling?? It's a new business!!!
> 
> ...


Too funny! See what chickens do to us!? Haha any other requests? Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> There comes a time that we need to look to see if we are giving encouragement and support to others, or if we are just enablers.
> 
> Who all wants robopetz to make chickenbling?? It's a new business!!!
> 
> ...


Oh yes, loving the spike idea!


----------

